# Fantastic Four - Neuer deutscher Trailer zur Comic-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (21. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fantastic Four - Neuer deutscher Trailer zur Comic-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fantastic Four - Neuer deutscher Trailer zur Comic-Verfilmung


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Juli 2015)

sieht auf jeden Fall besser(mM) aus als die ersten beiden mit Jessica Alba..auch wenn ich letztere heißer finde..^^


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> sieht auf jeden Fall besser(mM) aus als die ersten beiden mit Jessica Alba..auch wenn ich letztere heißer finde..^^



nein, nicht wirklich
alleine wenn man sieht was die einem als Doom verkaufen wollen muss man sagen
das wird wieder ein Fehlstart mit ansage, aber hauptsache man kann die Lizenz behalten


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Juli 2015)

muss dazu sagen, dass ich die zugrunde liegenden Comics nich kenne. Daher sieht es für mich durchaus gut aus. Selbst bei Filmen deren Grundlage ich kenne bin ich offen für Neuinterpretationen solange sie nicht absurd weit vom Original abweichen


----------



## Holyangel (21. Juli 2015)

Spontan fallen mir 3 Schwachpunkte ein.

1. Die Superhelden werden auch alle immer jünger (Reed Richards)
2. Susan und Johnny sind Geschwister... ok auch hier kann man unterschiedliche Hautfarben haben, aber bisher waren sie meines Wissens nach beide immer weiß.
3. Warum müssen bei den ganzen Superhelden Geschichten immer reboots gemacht werden?
Ist jetzt nicht so, dass der letzte Teil vor 30 jahren gemacht worden ist (bei Spiderman finde ich es noch krasser).
Von mir aus mit neuen Schauspielern, aber mal eine weiterführende Charakterentwicklung und nicht immer von vorne....


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Juli 2015)

Nicht schon wieder ein Remake! Ich bitte ja schon um Gnade...


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Juli 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Spontan fallen mir 3 Schwachpunkte ein.
> 
> 1. Die Superhelden werden auch alle immer jünger (Reed Richards)
> 2. Susan und Johnny sind Geschwister... ok auch hier kann man unterschiedliche Hautfarben haben, aber bisher waren sie meines Wissens nach beide immer weiß.
> ...



@1: Jepp. Leider. Warte nur auf den neuen Spider-Man - zwar unter Sony-Banner (da Lizenzinhaber), aber unter Marvel-Regie. Der soll diesmal noch jünger sein. Auch wenn es bei Spidey passt.
@2: Um den stellvertetenden Schaupieler für diese Rolle hat sich mittlerweile ein Runniggag entwickelt.
@3: Finde ich auch doof. (Zumindest der neue Spidey-Film soll kein Neu-Erzählen der Herkunft werden.)


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. Juli 2015)

Die Studios setzen nur noch auf "sichere Marken"; leider. Absolut ideenlos. DIe sollten mal in einen guten Comicladen gehen und sich anschauen, was da alles an brauchbarem, unverfilmtem Stoff herumliegt. Würde für hunderte Filme reichen.


----------

